# Feeding our first meat goat?



## PearcePastures (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi all,
We have raised NDs for years but have just decided we wanted to try one for meat. We give our dairy does/bucks free choice alfalfa hay, browse, minerals (soft blocks and sometimes loose minerals). The does also get a ration of Noble goat feed each day and during lactation, we add in alfalfa pellets.

So my question on the meat goat front-how much feed should I measure out for this guy each day in addition to the hay? I am thinking his calorie needs are higher than my little Nigerians but I also do not want to overdo it. 

He is an 8 week old wethered Boer x Sable.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

8wks? Is he still on bottles? Its a little early to be weaned.
As for grain, I'd start him off with about a half cup twice daily for a week or so, then add a quarter cup every several days till he is up to full ration, whatever that is. Just go slowly in the increases.
You are going to have to use your eye on that. You dont want to starve him but you dont want to over feed either.
Whatever amount you feed he should clean it up within a few minutes.
Soem folks really limit grain for wethers but I dont until around a year old.

Where are the pics of this fella & what's his name?

.


----------



## PearcePastures (Oct 6, 2012)

I just went back to the calendar to count weeks--he is ten weeks (oops). I wean our NDs based on their weight around 8-10 weeks so not sure it is different for meat goats? He is eating like a champ for sure!

So 1/2 cup two times a day and gradually increase it. What is the most he probably should be getting as I increase it, like a maximum?

I do limit grain for bucks/wethers after they have gotten full grown too, adding in more before breeding time.

Be right back with a pic as soon as I figure out how 

Alright, here we go! DinDin, named by my kids.

Din Din


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

onder:

Dont I know you?

lol.....glad to see you here!


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

General rule of thumb for feeding grain is not to go over 2% of the animals body weight in grain. You will need to keep a close eye on the feces consistancy and overall rumen health, too much grain and not enough roughage can cause many issues. Also keep and eye on body condition don't want them getting rolly polly


----------



## PearcePastures (Oct 6, 2012)

redtailgal said:


> onder:
> 
> Dont I know you?
> 
> lol.....glad to see you here!


Hmmm, not sure. Your name kinda sounds familiar  Yeah, I am liking this forum!


----------



## PearcePastures (Oct 6, 2012)

Farmgirl675 said:


> General rule of thumb for feeding grain is not to go over 2% of the animals body weight in grain. You will need to keep a close eye on the feces consistancy and overall rumen health, too much grain and not enough roughage can cause many issues. Also keep and eye on body condition don't want them getting rolly polly


Thanks. I think I am going to get one of those goat weight tapes so I have some idea of his weight as he grows (those livestock scales are a little of my price range at the moment but if we like the meat, I might get one in the future).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We also wean between 8 and 10 weeks, and I would work him up to 2 feedings a day all he will eat of a pelleted goat feed that is made for meat goats, So it will contain ammonia Chloride. Normally it is around 3.5% maybe some will eat 4% in their body weight of grain a day. Hope he grows well for you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

PearcePastures said:


> Hmmm, not sure. Your name kinda sounds familiar  Yeah, I am liking this forum!


All right you two, I think that is off topic.

HI


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good to "see" you on here too 20kids!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dairy tapes arent accurate for meat breeds.


----------



## PearcePastures (Oct 6, 2012)

Good to know. Well, I may just have to do my best estimate---right now I can hold him while I stand on the bath scale but I know that won't work in a few months :laugh: 

We currently use Noble for our dairy---do you have a favorite meat breed feed? I read a post on a breeder web site that said they use an All Stock Feed from TSC but the Calcium-Phosphorus ratio was not right.


----------



## PearcePastures (Oct 6, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> All right you two, I think that is off topic.
> 
> HI


:hi5:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Our feed was being made by our local co-op. So I am not sure what is in your area. But I would think a 16% to 17% goat grower/developer would work, regardless of brand. Normally they have 3 to 3.5% fat and can range from 12 to 16% fiber. The higher fiber onse are designed to be used if you aren't feeding any hay or just a little hay. One with 12 to 13% fiber would work fine if you are also feeding hay or have pasture/browse to go with it.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

HI 20kids! Didnt realize you were here!

Weve started adding corn, BOSS,and alpalfa pellets to our 17 percent protein growing ration. Since this is only the second time that we've raise out meat goats, I dont know have much to compare it too, but they've both gained weight very nicely so far.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

redtailgal said:


> HI 20kids! Didnt realize you were here!
> 
> Weve started adding corn, BOSS,and alpalfa pellets to our 17 percent protein growing ration. Since this is only the second time that we've raise out meat goats, I dont know have much to compare it too, but they've both gained weight very nicely so far.


I am sneaky like that.

You corn, Boss and Alfalfa pellets needs to be formulated so you aren't throwing off your phosphorus to calcium ratio. Both Corn and Boss are very high in Phosphorus, Obviously you would need to counter balance this with the calcium in the alfalfa.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

currently I am mixing

100 lbs 17 percent unmedicated pelleted feed
50 pounds BOSS
50 pounds alfalfa pellets
35-40 pounds deer corn

Suggestions?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

redtailgal said:


> currently I am mixing
> 
> 100 lbs 17 percent unmedicated pelleted feed
> 50 pounds BOSS
> ...


According to some rough calculations, you need to have atleast 2 lb of alfalfa pellets to every 1/2 lb of Boss and 1/2 lb Corn combined. Corn is especiallly High in Phosphorus.

Does you alfalfa bag list phosphorus and Calcium? I got 1.5% calcium and .22 %P in alfalfa Pellets. Which is 7 x more calcium than phosphorus. Corn is closer to 11 x more phosphorus than Calcium and BOSS is around 6 x more Phosphorus than Calcium. By roughly comparing these I got the above suggestions.

Perhaps someone on here that can calculate rations better than I can, could get you a little closer to the exact answer. 
Oh, and REdtail, I do the same with my nursing does. but I would be a little more detailed with the P to CA ratio if feeding wethers or my bucks.

Our nursing ration often consistes of 1 lb pelleted goat grain, 1 cup(1/3lb) rolled corn. So by adding the corn, I know I am throwing off the Phosphorus. Our creepfeed area only gets the Pelleted goat feed, no corn added. I figure my growing kids aren't getting hardly any of the corn when I am feedign the adult does, because they eat it up in just a minute or two.


----------

